# Amable Mena sarraceno recrimina a chortina por no llevar mascarilla.



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## zirick (17 Ene 2022)

Que traviesos son éstos morillos


----------



## Sonico (17 Ene 2022)

El mata leóm manda.


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Ene 2022)

Volem acollir jrande.


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)

Las mujeras sueñan con que un amego les robe el móvil y las viole.

Después ya denunciaran a algún cristiano para sacarles pasta para los moritos.


----------



## Taxis. (17 Ene 2022)

Cataluña es un paraiso para esa gentuza...


----------



## Funci-vago (17 Ene 2022)

Se preocupo en no contagiarle nada, un heroe.


----------



## Estais_avisados (17 Ene 2022)

Menos mal que era enfermera supongo que mientras la agarraba le puso las tres dosis como buena profesional!!!!


----------



## Falcatón (17 Ene 2022)

Refugees welcome!

Me pregunto si también esa chica habrá gritado eso y si no ella seguramente sus amigas.

Bueno, pues esto es sólo el inicio, nena, que tus hijas no podrán llevar el pelo al descubierto ni siquiera pantalones. Seguid estudiando carreras universitarias que la demografía comparada hará que las mujeres desarrolléis esas profesiones solamente dentro de vuestras casas y quizás ni se os permita tener permiso de conducción.















Conquistaremos Europa con el vientre de nuestras mujeres


Ocurre el primer día del año: Un individuo de origen magrebí amenaza de bomba en un tren de Atocha (Madrid). Nunca defraudan nuestros invitados. Está el horno como para pocos bollos y menos de…




mirdig.wordpress.com


----------



## Tales90 (17 Ene 2022)

Y suerte que no la ha violado, que solo era un robo.


----------



## XicoRaro (17 Ene 2022)

Es lo que el pueblo catalán quiere y vota cada vez. Más moronegros, más paga pensiones, y la ultraderecha bien parada. 
¡A disfrutar a tope catalanes!


----------



## Cimbrel (17 Ene 2022)

Solo es un niño que quiere abrazar a alguien, no entendeis que vienen con carencias afectivas? Me sorprende tanta incomprension y racismo.
Encima de que le queria dar una sorpresa, por eso la coge por detras...justo el dia del amigo invisible...no entendeis nada.


----------



## Albion (17 Ene 2022)

Es que no tenía claro cómo dar un abrazo. A ver, amego que nos estas leyendo, un abrazo es así.






¿Ves qué fácil?


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Refugees welcome!
> 
> Me pregunto si también esa chica habrá gritado eso y si no ella seguramente sus amigas.
> 
> ...





Falcatón dijo:


> Refugees welcome!
> 
> Me pregunto si también esa chica habrá gritado eso y si no ella seguramente sus amigas.
> 
> ...





Tales90 dijo:


> Y suerte que no la ha violado, que solo era un robo.



El moro sospechaba que podría haber cámara y le reconocerían por la polla circuncidada.
Y la chortina lamenta mucho que no hayan sido 5 cristianos a los que chuparles el culo, agarrar sus pollas para no caerse y después denunciarles, mandarles a la cárcel y tener una indemnización tan grande que nunca mais tendría que trabajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2022)

Esos hijos de puta que son capaces de asesinar a cualquier persona por una mierda , son psicópatas que deberían ser colgados en la horca . 

ellos y quienes los traen .


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



después de salvarles la vida se hizo tacsista


----------



## magnificent (17 Ene 2022)

Han echado a albiol de la alcaldía no?

Ninguna pena, ojalá les vayan un millón de menas más


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (17 Ene 2022)

En temas de mujeres y menas no me meto porque el mena podria robarme y no ser delito y la mujer podria denunciarme y no ser verdad. Asi que prefiero que se entiendan entre ellos. 
Que para eso son los mas valientes


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> En temas de mujeres y menas no me meto porque el mena podria robarme y no ser delito y la mujer podria denunciarme y no ser verdad. Asi que prefiero que se entiendan entre ellos.
> Que para eso son los mas valientes



10/10
Suscribo palabra por palabra.
Salvo que diría " mujeres españolas y menas"


----------



## empepinado (17 Ene 2022)

ES UNA MUJER ESPAÑOLA EMPODERADA, SUFICIENTEMENTE PREPARADA PARA DEFENDERSE SOLA SIN QUE UN MACHISTA OPRESOR COMO YO LA DEFIENDA, QUE LLAME A IRENO MONTERA O A UN PUNTO MORADO


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (17 Ene 2022)

Habrá que darle más paga


----------



## Coviban (17 Ene 2022)

La abraza con tanto amor que ella cae.


----------



## Educo Gratis (17 Ene 2022)

Os roban porqué sois retrasados.

Fijaros, entra en el portal y cómo no, embobada en su móvil. Si el trayecto que ha hecho ha durado 30 minutos, los 30 minutos ha tenido su atención en la pantallita. No ha existido nada más. Eso atrae a todo tipo de depredadores que corren sueltos por ahí. Esto es como meterse en un bosque de Canadá untado de miel, son ganas de que te devoren los lobos y los osos.


----------



## eltonelero (17 Ene 2022)

Otra posible votante de izquierdas satisfecha con lo que ha votado.


----------



## fluffy (17 Ene 2022)

Yo veo que el moro ha actuado correctamente. Ha evitado ponerse de frente a la mujer a una distancia menor de 1,50 m y con mascarilla. Nada de respiración frontal. Ojalá todo el mundo fuera igual de responsable.


----------



## Evolucionista (17 Ene 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Es que no tenía claro cómo dar un abrazo. A ver, amego que nos estas leyendo, un abrazo es así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para las femizorras de Cruz Roja somos los españoles Blancos los únicos que contagiamos virus. Los Moronegros no. Incluso se los pueden follar en la misma playa nada más llegar de Morulandia o la sabana. Carecen de moral y vergüenza.


----------



## 999999999 (17 Ene 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Os roban porqué sois retrasados.
> 
> Fijaros, entra en el portal y cómo no, embobada en su móvil. Si el trayecto que ha hecho ha durado 30 minutos, los 30 minutos ha tenido su atención en la pantallita. No ha existido nada más. Eso atrae a todo tipo de depredadores que corren sueltos por ahí. Esto es como meterse en un bosque de Canadá untado de miel, son ganas de que te devoren los lobos y los osos.



Eso lo veo yo cientos de veces. 
Las chicas entran en los portales y ni se preocupan de cerrar la puerta tras ellas, ni de mirar si viene alguien detrás antes de entrar. 

Y lo más curioso es q el moromierda que la ataca no sabe ni hacer en condiciones el mataleón, la prueba es q la chica se levanta al momento. 
Si te lo hacen bien t quedas un ratito inconsciente


----------



## 999999999 (17 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Yo veo que el moro ha actuado correctamente. Ha evitado ponerse de frente a la mujer a una distancia menor de 1,50 m y con mascarilla. Nada de respiración frontal. Ojalá todo el mundo fuera igual de responsable.



Yo veo q eres gilipollas y q tienes la gracia en el culo. 
Si le hicieran eso a tu abuela/madre/hermana/novia/esposa/hija/nieta seguro q te iba a hacer mucha gracia
QUE ERES UN PUTO PAYASO

Muy tarado hay q estar para encontrar divertida una cosa así, puto enfermo


----------



## Maerum (17 Ene 2022)

A disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## A.Daimiel (17 Ene 2022)

la tiktoktera entra ensimismada con su móvil. Resbala pues el portal está recién fregado. Y aparece Menamen para salvar a la chortina de un amoñecamiento seguro. A seguir pagando pensiones en otro portal mañana y pasado. Alguien tiene que levantar el país.


----------



## Teofrasto (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## gdr100 (17 Ene 2022)

Lo importante es que Djokovic no ha entrado en Australia. No se puede uno colar en cualquier país como quiera y tal.


----------



## Invasor (17 Ene 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es lo que el pueblo catalán quiere y vota cada vez. Más moronegros, más paga pensiones, y la ultraderecha bien parada.
> ¡A disfrutar a tope catalanes!



A pastar.
Antes moros que toros. Lo dejaron claro como agua de deshielo.


----------



## fluffy (17 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo veo q eres gilipollas y q tienes la gracia en el culo.
> Si le hicieran eso a tu abuela/madre/hermana/novia/esposa/hija/nieta seguro q te iba a hacer mucha gracia
> QUE ERES UN PUTO PAYASO
> 
> Muy tarado hay q estar para encontrar divertida una cosa así, puto enfermo



Eres más tonto que un progre. Felicidades!


----------



## 999999999 (17 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Eres más tonto que un progre. Felicidades!





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/5486488/



Viendo tus mensajitos ya uno se da cuenta q eres un criajo mierda q no tiene ni puta idea de la vida...


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ene 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es lo que el pueblo catalán quiere y vota cada vez. Más moronegros, más paga pensiones, y la ultraderecha bien parada.
> ¡A disfrutar a tope catalanes!



Eso es mentira. No conozco a muchos catalanes que estemos pidiendo que nos traigan Menas. Más bien al contrario.

Lo que Cuck Aragonés y la “gorda infecta que sueña con ser violada por negros”Colau digan, no es en absoluto la voluntad del pueblo.

¿Por qué te crees que la audiéncia de TV3 ha caído en picado? Porque la gente está hasta la polla de que nos metan feminazismo-empoderadas-multiculturales-lésbico en todas partes y de que dediquen el 30Minuts a reportajes de la difícil vida de Yasmina, la joven marroquí de 24 años, que apenas sabe hablar una palabra en catalán pero que se siente muy feliz de estar en Catalunya… aunque viva total y absolutamente al margen de Catalunya.

Si conocieras a los catalanes, sabrías que hay una corriente importante de gente que hace mofa de toda la mierda NWO y que se quejan activamente contra la GenCat, la Colau y la Corpo de Mitjans por estar trabajando activamente en el plan de reemplazamiento demográfico.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Ene 2022)

A los que no les visite la repentitis lo hará el mataleón.


----------



## brotes_verdes (17 Ene 2022)

Veamos lo que opina el pueblo de Badalona sobre este hecho ya que se lo preguntaron hace unos pocos meses:

Resultados Electorales en Badalona: Elecciones Cataluña 2021

Partido mas votado, duplicando al segundo: PSOE
Segundo partido mas votado: los "geneticamente superiores"
Tercer partido mas votado: los "España nos roba"

No voy a derramar ni una sola lagrima por esa señora, sinceramente.

Si en Badalona quieren a mas moros delincuentes, pero no a gente de Zaragoza, Madrid o Murcia, que lo disfruten.


----------



## Genis Vell (17 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Eso lo veo yo cientos de veces.
> Las chicas entran en los portales y ni se preocupan de cerrar la puerta tras ellas, ni de mirar si viene alguien detrás antes de entrar.
> 
> Y lo más curioso es q el moromierda que la ataca no sabe ni hacer en condiciones el mataleón, la prueba es q la chica se levanta al momento.
> Si te lo hacen bien t quedas un ratito inconsciente



No es sólo eso, es que el cabrón tarda muchísimo en hacerlo, no lo encaja bien y lo suelta muy rápido para robar el móvil y claro no funciona y tiene que volver a cerrarlo y lo vuelve a abrir y lo vuelve a cerrar un despropósito, pilla con alguien con mala ostia y se va caliente.


----------



## magnificent (17 Ene 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Lo importante es que Djokovic no ha entrado en Australia. No se puede uno colar en cualquier país como quiera y tal.



Ese hijo de puta ponía en riesgo a toda la nación... por jugar al tenis?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eso es mentira. No conozco a muchos catalanes que estemos pidiendo que nos traigan Menas. Más bien al contrario.



Ay, ay, ay, ¡mira, mira, mira!



brotes_verdes dijo:


> Veamos lo que opina el pueblo de Badalona sobre este hecho ya que se lo preguntaron hace unos pocos meses:
> 
> Resultados Electorales en Badalona: Elecciones Cataluña 2021
> 
> ...



¡Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, cómo dueleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CuervoDrogado (17 Ene 2022)

Ya ha sido menada


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ene 2022)

PSC, ERC, los comunes y JxCat cierran un pacto de gobierno en Badalona


El acuerdo llega después de que las formaciones registraran la moción de censura para desbancar a Albiol, señalado en los 'papeles de Pandora'




theobjective.com





*Disfrvtesé*


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Yo veo q eres gilipollas y q tienes la gracia en el culo.
> Si le hicieran eso a tu abuela/madre/hermana/novia/esposa/hija/nieta seguro q te iba a hacer mucha gracia
> QUE ERES UN PUTO PAYASO
> 
> Muy tarado hay q estar para encontrar divertida una cosa así, puto enfermo



Yo lo encuentro divertido aunque sean de mi familia, siempre y cuando las asaltadas hayan votado socialcomunismo, separatismo y similares ( incluyo al PP y ciudadanos)


----------



## revisa esos digitos (17 Ene 2022)

Como dice el sabio dicho: Alrededor de MENAS, nunca te relajes.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (17 Ene 2022)

El kabileño hideputa ha venido a compartir su religión de paz mediante besos y abrazos.
La joven, plenamente rendida a sus encantos,le ha donado su dinero para poder construir mezquitas y madrasas y así seguir expandiendo la religión de paz por la vieja e inanime Europa


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Ene 2022)

Y si comenzamos a robarles a sus mujeres con la hijab y quemamos los kebabs que pasaría ...digo no


----------



## OCALO (17 Ene 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Es que no tenía claro cómo dar un abrazo. A ver, amego que nos estas leyendo, un abrazo es así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Que bonitos nos lo pintan.
Hasta repartieron preservativos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (17 Ene 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> Que bonitos nos lo pintan.
> Hasta repartieron preservativos.



A remar que esos condones no se pagan solos.....


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No es sólo eso, es que el cabrón tarda muchísimo en hacerlo, no lo encaja bien y lo suelta muy rápido para robar el móvil y claro no funciona y tiene que volver a cerrarlo y lo vuelve a abrir y lo vuelve a cerrar un despropósito, pilla con alguien con mala ostia y se va caliente.



Un cúter....


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 Ene 2022)

Cobarde


----------



## Elena Sainz (17 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> No es sólo eso, es que el cabrón tarda muchísimo en hacerlo, no lo encaja bien y lo suelta muy rápido para robar el móvil y claro no funciona y tiene que volver a cerrarlo y lo vuelve a abrir y lo vuelve a cerrar un despropósito, pilla con alguien con mala ostia y se va caliente.



Está practicando con mujeres para entrenar sin peligro de salir fostiado. Cuando ya domine el agarre irá a por maromos con portátiles.


----------



## angek (17 Ene 2022)

La chica ha sido (algo) lista, al hacerse la desmayada.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (17 Ene 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Es lo que el pueblo catalán quiere y vota cada vez. Más moronegros, más paga pensiones, y la ultraderecha bien parada.
> ¡A disfrutar a tope catalanes!



*Catalufos progres* Al resto, como Moviment Identitari y otros no indepes, les damos con palos.
Aunque los del MIC tendrán el doble de trabajo, irán a por moros y "aspañols colons".


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Ene 2022)

Djokovic es un irresponsable que no respeta las leyes y las fronteras.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (17 Ene 2022)

Mujer y jovencilla? al 90% votante o simpatizante de izquierdas.


----------



## CommiePig (17 Ene 2022)

angek dijo:


> La chica ha sido (algo) lista, al hacerse la desmayada.



pues sí, podría haber terminado mucho peor

es lo que tiene que desde el Gobierno se IMPORTE esta basura fanática de la religión de pazzzzzzzz, los mejores Botantes del socialmugrosismo separatista


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (17 Ene 2022)

¿Djokovic habrá tenido a una chica de la cruz roja para consolarle?


----------



## 01001 (17 Ene 2022)

A mi me hacen eso y el listo acaba tuerto y cojo de por vida.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Ene 2022)

Con las llaves de la casa si la tienes a mano y en el momento del mataleón instintivamente clavarselo en el ojo a esa basura con tanta fuerza que a ese hijo puta se le iban a quitar las ganas de robar a mujeres o personas indefensas.
Si te hacen el Mataleón pues rápidamente e instintivamente llaves a hacia el ojo con tanta fuerza no hay otra.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Ene 2022)

Dentro de lo que cabe, ha tenido suerte


----------



## mateww (17 Ene 2022)

Los más valientes, solo se atreven con viejos y con mujeres


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Ene 2022)

Con gran placer rebanaria con un cuter el cuello de ese hijo de la gran puta, sea moromierda, podeguarro, de Burkina fasso o de torrelodones.


----------



## gpm (17 Ene 2022)

Otro hilo más con ausencia de @dabuti y @xicomalo


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## malibux (17 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Eso lo veo yo cientos de veces.
> Las chicas entran en los portales y ni se preocupan de cerrar la puerta tras ellas, ni de mirar si viene alguien detrás antes de entrar.
> 
> Y lo más curioso es q el moromierda que la ataca no sabe ni hacer en condiciones el mataleón, la prueba es q la chica se levanta al momento.
> Si te lo hacen bien t quedas un ratito inconsciente



Así es , yendo por la callehe visto muchas veces entrar a portales a chicas jóvenes donde yo mismo podría haber entrado perfectamente porque dejan que se cierre la puerta sola, sin ningún tipo de precaución. Es como si dijeran al mundo: Mira qué valiente soy, nada me da miedo.
Pero no, en el mundo hay gente mala, ladrones y violadores.


----------



## España1 (17 Ene 2022)

Es morito, no hay delito. Que la ministra Montero le de una paguita al Mena, que le estamos fallando


----------



## rondo (17 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eso es mentira. No conozco a muchos catalanes que estemos pidiendo que nos traigan Menas. Más bien al contrario.
> 
> Lo que Cuck Aragonés y la “gorda infecta que sueña con ser violada por negros”Colau digan, no es en absoluto la voluntad del pueblo.
> 
> ...



Cuántos concejales tiene vox en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona?


----------



## FOYETE (17 Ene 2022)

Eso es lo que quieren, que lo disfruten.


----------



## Piotr (17 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con las llaves de la casa si la tienes a mano y en el momento del mataleón instintivamente clavarselo en el ojo a esa basura con tanta fuerza que a ese hijo puta se le iban a quitar las ganas de robar a mujeres o personas indefensas.
> Si te hacen el Mataleón pues rápidamente e instintivamente llaves a hacia el ojo con tanta fuerza no hay otra.
> Pozdrawiam.



ya estamos con el bruce lee de bar, te hacen eso y te pones a llorar como una nena, comedoritos 

aunque a decir verdad es dificil rodearte


----------



## River in the street (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 Ene 2022)

Otra petarda progre disfrutando de lo votado y lo empoderado. Que llame a Ireno y tal.


----------



## Jhosef (17 Ene 2022)

*Quien es el gilipollas que mira el móvil cuando estas caminando hay que tener cuidado *


----------



## lefebre (17 Ene 2022)

Sola y borracha... casi lo consigue, estaba ya prácticamente en casa.


----------



## TomásPlatz (17 Ene 2022)

Otro caso aislado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (17 Ene 2022)

Progresismo puro


----------



## Araco (17 Ene 2022)

Todo lo relatado a continuación es parte de mi imaginación y nada tiene que ver con la realidad:


Imagínate a un argelino de estos de 17 años que sabes y se ve perfectamente que no es un menor, un fulano que encima quiere volver a su país puesto que esto "no es lo que esperaba", total que para que vuelva su país necesitan que la madre envíe una carta reclamando al fulano, y al no llegar tal carta coge el tío y le arrea un ostión a la educadora, rompe dos costillas al guardia, y al estar engrilletado y pedir un "segarro" le intenta robar el arma a la policía, le meten un taserazo y se empieza a reventar la cara contra el asiento de piedra de la entrada al centro. Total para recibir paguita al entrar en el reformatorio y seguir delinquiendo en España.

Por supuesto todo fantasía y otras tantas que se pueden inventar, así que ya os podéis imaginar lo que está entrando.


----------



## RFray (17 Ene 2022)

No ha salido tan mal parada, podía haberla violado y/o asesinado.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Ene 2022)

Que lo disfruten. Mejor esto a que España lens rovem.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (17 Ene 2022)

Sigo sin entender en que forma eso le ha hecho a esa chica ser mejor persona, salvada de si misma y/o enriquecida.


----------



## Albtd43 (17 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


>



Todos quieren inmigración hasta que los tienen en su barrio, enriqueciéndolo culturalmente.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (17 Ene 2022)

Y esto porque ha salido grabado... Pero... Y las que no se graban que??


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Ene 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Todos quieren inmigración hasta que los tienen en su barrio, enriqueciéndolo culturalmente.



todos quieren pasar por buenos, pero al final el 99.9 por ciento de la poblacion son hipocritas de mierda

es todo lo que son


----------



## Castellano (17 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Y suerte que no la ha violado, que solo era un robo.



El mena al menos en eso ya se ha occidentalizado


----------



## RFray (17 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> todos quieren pasar por buenos, pero al final el 99.9 por ciento de la poblacion son hipocritas de mierda
> 
> es todo lo que son



Además de hipócritas son unos putos idiotas que no tienen la capacidad de cálculo ni el instinto para ver que antes o después el tsunami de guano también se los llevará por delante.


----------



## Kabraloka (17 Ene 2022)

putos moros


----------



## Decipher (17 Ene 2022)

Es un baile regional magrebí.


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Ene 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> *Han echado a albiol de la alcaldía no?*
> 
> Ninguna pena, ojalá les vayan un millón de menas más



El único político decente de España y lo echan. Así va el país. Por eso ese hombre nunca iba a llegar a nada serio.


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 Ene 2022)

Su provincia y sus invitados.


----------



## XRL (17 Ene 2022)

seguro que se ha follado a alguno,que lo disfrute


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Ene 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Y esto porque ha salido grabado... Pero... Y las que no se graban que??



con suerte algunos acaban siendo llamados bulos de ecstrema derecha, otros muchos desaparecen como lágrimas en la lluvia


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Que traviesos son éstos morillos



Y que imbeciles son algunos supremacistas. 
Anda que no?.


----------



## 01001 (17 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Con las llaves de la casa si la tienes a mano y en el momento del mataleón instintivamente clavarselo en el ojo a esa basura con tanta fuerza que a ese hijo puta se le iban a quitar las ganas de robar a mujeres o personas indefensas.
> Si te hacen el Mataleón pues rápidamente e instintivamente llaves a hacia el ojo con tanta fuerza no hay otra.
> Pozdrawiam.



Llaves o el pulgar y una coz hacia atrás que le tienen que recontruir la tibia y el peroné.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> seguro que se ha follado a alguno,que lo disfrute



Algunos como tú no solo no se lo merecen es que les falta lo principal ser tener principios y poco más.
Anda qe a..


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Ene 2022)

01001 dijo:


> Llaves o el pulgar y una coz hacia atrás que le tienen que recontruir la tibia y el peroné.




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (17 Ene 2022)

A las chortinas no les queda otro remedio que hacerles la pelota y alguna mamada.
De sobras saben que son la presa más fácil.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> A las chortinas no les queda otro remedio que hacerles la pelota y alguna mamada.
> De sobras saben que son la presa más fácil.



Otro sumiatruites que folla poco o nada, ni aun pagando.
Anda que?.


----------



## ChortiHunter (17 Ene 2022)

Pero vamos a ver. ¿Estaba vacunado ese nuevo español o no? Hay que ser conscientes que la crisis sanitaria en la que vivimos y fijarnos primero en lo más relevante para la vida de todos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

A mi me importa que los demás cumplan, mismito que yo cumplo para los demás, en lo demás yo me lo como y yo me los administro como mejor me parece que es mejor y poco más.
Anda?.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Ene 2022)

Ya te digo yo que con una llave o manojo de llaves si das con fuerza suprema en el iris o centro del globo ocular que se le quede incrustada en el cráneo iba a saber lo que es bueno.Tuerto no, lo siguiente!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (17 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A mi me importa que los demás cumplan, mismito que yo cumplo para los demás, en lo demás yo me lo como y yo me los administro como mejor me parece que es mejor y poco más.
> Anda?.



Tú te administraras lo que te dejen.
Vas tú a ser diferente o que.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ene 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Tú te administraras lo que te dejen.
> Vas tú a ser diferente o que.




Es que soy diferente y como yo muchos no te quepa la menos duda, de lo que tengo y dispongo me lo administro según a mi me place y a ser posible nunca jamas envidiando de lo que dispone mi vecino más próximo.
Una cosa es seguir la senda de quienes la trazan , más al contrario de querer y poder me la trazo yo i poco más.
De dudar pregúntales a ellos y te dirán.


----------



## Madafaca (17 Ene 2022)

Es un mena de Vox, versión de la Gene.

Lo siento, te hemos fallado.


----------



## casaire (17 Ene 2022)

Donam segarro amec... Jo morito bo , molt cataló... Voteu a ERC agreit morita est. Vullc indapandansia catalano morito feliç , morito no estima espeñoles...


----------



## Tiresias (17 Ene 2022)

Las pensiones no salen gratis.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (17 Ene 2022)

ahora que lo arreglen ellas


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que con una llave o manojo de llaves si das con fuerza suprema en el iris o centro del globo ocular que se le quede incrustada en el cráneo iba a saber lo que es bueno.Tuerto no, lo siguiente!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Prefiero expulsarlos a todos de España y tiro a matar al que intente entrar o al que les ayude a entrar.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Cuántos concejales tiene vox en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona?



¿VOX? ¿Ese partido cuyo presidente es un tío que está divorciado, que no ha cotizado en su puta vida y que huyó de hacer la mili? Mira que sois tontos algunos.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ene 2022)

La tía es de Badalona. Seguramente odia a los amegos tanto o más que vosotros.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ay, ay, ay, ¡mira, mira, mira!
> 
> 
> ¡Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, cómo dueleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Vuelvo a decir lo mismo. No tenéis ni puta de lo que piensa un altísimo porcentaje de catalanes. Porque somos nacionalistas y por lo tanto no nos gusta en absoluto que una panda de payasos que buscan el voto fácil, nos llenen Catalunya de putos moros, niggers y panchis.
Porque está más que demostrado que el 95% de los inmigrantes NO se integran en la cultura catalana, forman sociedades paralelas y encima tenemos que mantenerlos.

Tenemos los mismos problemas que los españoles, con la salvedad de que quien nos manda la Moronegrada son vuestros políticos, ya que, como no pueden con el nacionalismo catalán, intentan erradicarnos con la sustitución demográfica.

Entérate, la Moronegrada es un el gran problema común de España, Catalunya y la inmensa mayoría de países europeos. Nuestros políticos están buscando nuestra extinción racial y cultural. Pero para imbéciles como vosotros os pesa más el odio a lo catalán.


----------



## Pura Sangre (17 Ene 2022)

Encima el moro se va son el bolso


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (17 Ene 2022)

Hemos fallado a ese pobre inmigrante, hay que aumentar las subvenciones y asegurarnos que paramos a la ultraderecha


----------



## Autómata (17 Ene 2022)

Fíjate que para delinquir si que se ponen la mascarilla. Cuidado pues.


----------



## primor (17 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> con la salvedad de que quien nos manda la Moronegrada son vuestros políticos



Claro claro.


----------



## Lester_33 (17 Ene 2022)

Pues una putada, porque era el móvil de grabar tiktoks...
Ahora a ver cómo hacemos.


----------



## capuser (17 Ene 2022)

Va con mascarilla puesta... no se le puede recrimiar nada.


----------



## XRL (17 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Algunos como tú no solo no se lo merecen es que les falta lo principal ser tener principios y poco más.
> Anda qe a..



yo no soy quien va defendiendo la chusma que entra ni me voy con ellos,eso lo hacen las mujeres


----------



## Ángel de Luz (17 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA HIJOPUTA


----------



## kicorv (18 Ene 2022)

El otro día haciendo senderismo, vi que se acercaban unos lobos. Salimos corriendo y uno que había por allí se quedó parado, gritándonos: racistas! qué pasa que porque uno varios lobos ataquen, ya lo van a hacer todos?

Al día siguiente encontraron unas alitas de pollo en el mismo sitio. Sólo que eran más grandes, sin carne y no eran de pollo.


----------



## antiglobalista (18 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Las mujeras sueñan con que un amego les robe el móvil y las viole.
> 
> Después ya denunciaran a algún cristiano para sacarles pasta para los moritos.




¿Tu eres tonto y los 34 que te han dado a me gusta?


----------



## spala (18 Ene 2022)

uff q basura,


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Las mujeras sueñan con que un amego les robe el móvil y las viole.
> 
> Después ya denunciaran a algún cristiano para sacarles pasta para los moritos.



Si en vez de un amego son 4 o 5 más contenta se pone.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Ene 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> ¿Tu eres tonto y los 34 que te han dado a me gusta?



Me parece que el único tonto eres tú.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## fluffy (18 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tenemos los mismos problemas que los españoles, con la salvedad de que *quien nos manda la Moronegrada son vuestros políticos*, ya que, como no pueden con el nacionalismo catalán, intentan erradicarnos con la sustitución demográfica.



Tus políticos nacionalistas prefirieron moros a hispanos a la hora de meter inmigrantes. Disfruta lo votado y no manipules tanto.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Cataluña es un paraiso para esa gentuza...



Madrid nooo que baaah!! Ahi no hay menas auditados por Vox ni bandas latinas jajjajajaja


----------



## rondo (18 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿VOX? ¿Ese partido cuyo presidente es un tío que está divorciado, que no ha cotizado en su puta vida y que huyó de hacer la mili? Mira que sois tontos algunos.



Primero de todo si la mujer se quiere divorciar se divorcia quieras o no,que parece que no lo sabes,pues nada votad al PP que sois muy listos,no huyó de hacer la mili pidió prologas como tantas gente de su edad?la mili vale para perder un año y que los oficiales se aprovechen de ti,tu la has echo acaso?


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Para las femizorras de Cruz Roja somos los españoles Blancos los únicos que contagiamos virus. Los Moronegros no. Incluso se los pueden follar en la misma playa nada más llegar de Morulandia o la sabana. Carecen de moral y vergüenza.



Estaban en Canarias cobrando su salario, con buen tiempo y follando con negros.
Antes de eso estarían en casa papis en cualquier barrio de la península rechazando gordos ninis y sin tener un puto duro.


----------



## JmDt (18 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> la mili vale para perder un año y que los oficiales se aprovechen de ti,tu la has echo acaso?



También se podía hacer la mili de oficial (Alférez)

Los famosos SEFOCUMA.





__





Servicio para la Formación de Cuadros de Mando - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (I). La partida.


El miércoles de la semana pasada recibía, a media tarde, una llamada telefónica de mi primo Víctor en la que me comunicaba con algo ...




josean74.blogspot.com













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (II). Llegada a Rabasa y toma de contacto.


El grueso principal de la expedición arribó a Alicante a última hora del domin...




josean74.blogspot.com













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (III). Vida cuartelaria.


La rutina diaria en el acuartelamiento Alférez Rojas Navarrete comenzaba con el toque de diana, a las siete en punto de la...




josean74.blogspot.com













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (IV): Entre fogones y divisas.


No se comía del todo mal en Rabasa. Es más, puedo asegurar que algunos de mis compañeros salieron de allí con algunos kili...




josean74.blogspot.com













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (V): Siempre nos quedará Agost


Como decíamos ayer, no se comía del todo mal en Rabasa. Y eso es algo que pudimos comprobar sobradamente cuando tuvimos ocas...




josean74.blogspot.com













Confesiones de un SEFOCUMA (VI): Camino a la jura.


De regreso de Agost, enfilábamos la recta final de nuestro primer período de formación como futuros alféreces de SEFOCUMA. En el inm...




josean74.blogspot.com


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Primero de todo si la mujer se quiere divorciar se divorcia quieras o no,que parece que no lo sabes,pues nada votad al PP que sois muy listos,no huyó de hacer la mili pidió prologas como tantas gente de su edad?la mili vale para perder un año y que los oficiales se aprovechen de ti,tu la has echo acaso?



Tal y como escribes tu no tienes ningún provecho.
Yo vengo de un entorno humilde y no conozco a nadie de ese entorno que tenga malos recuerdos de la mili.
Al menos salieron de su casa y de su pueblo/barrio durante un año.

Solo los sinvergüenzas, locos, listillos etc se libraban o no la terminaban.


----------



## rondo (18 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Tal y como escribes tu no tienes ningún provecho.
> Yo vengo de un entorno humilde y no conozco a nadie de ese entorno que tenga malos recuerdos de la mili.
> Al menos salieron de su casa y de su pueblo/barrio durante un año.
> 
> Solo los sinvergüenzas, locos, listillos etc se libraban o no la terminaban.



Tipico del que no ha echo la mili


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Tipico del que no ha echo la mili



Yo si la hice, Y tu?


----------



## rondo (18 Ene 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> También se podía hacer la mili de oficial (Alférez)
> 
> Los famosos SEFOCUMA.
> 
> ...



E ibas con 25 años a la mili,,o enchufados


----------



## rondo (18 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Yo si la hice, Y tu?



También,quien habla bien de la mili son enchufados que viven como marqueses y duermen cada día en casa


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> También,quien habla bien de la mili son enchufados que viven como marqueses y duermen cada día en casa



Te voy a enviar a ignorados porque estás metiendo la mili con calzador en un hilo que no tiene nada que ver.
Abre un hilo sobre lo mala que es la mili y vete a paseo.


----------



## Culozilla (18 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Tus políticos nacionalistas prefirieron moros a hispanos a la hora de meter inmigrantes. Disfruta lo votado y no manipules tanto.



Mientes, el betazo de Pere Aragonés seguramente se hace pajitas pensando en empoderar a su mujer para que luego se traiga niggers a casa para follársela en grupo. Pero gran parte de los catalanes estamos hasta los cojones de esa mierda.

La Colau no ganó las elecciones, pero vino Valls (la extrema derecha) para darle la llave de la ciudad.

Además, si buscaras un poco te darías cuenta de que en otros países es mucho peor:


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Vuelvo a decir lo mismo. No tenéis ni puta de lo que piensa un altísimo porcentaje de catalanes. Porque somos nacionalistas y por lo tanto no nos gusta en absoluto que una panda de payasos que buscan el voto fácil, nos llenen Catalunya de putos moros, niggers y panchis.
> Porque está más que demostrado que el 95% de los inmigrantes NO se integran en la cultura catalana, forman sociedades paralelas y encima tenemos que mantenerlos.
> 
> Tenemos los mismos problemas que los españoles, con la salvedad de que quien nos manda la Moronegrada son vuestros políticos, ya que, como no pueden con el nacionalismo catalán, intentan erradicarnos con la sustitución demográfica.
> ...



Chaval: yo viví en Barcelona ONCE años. A mí no me vas a contar la mierda que es ese estercolero.

Estás inventando una fantasía que sólo sucede en tu cabeza: los catalanes sólo votan progreces.

Te pondrán el mapa de voto de Cataluña y seguirás negándolo en un ridículo sempiterno. Pero eso ya es asunto tuyo.


----------



## Culozilla (19 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Chaval: yo viví en Barcelona ONCE años. A mí no me vas a contar la mierda que es ese estercolero.
> 
> Estás inventando una fantasía que sólo sucede en tu cabeza: los catalanes sólo votan progreces.
> 
> Te pondrán el mapa de voto de Cataluña y seguirás negándolo en un ridículo sempiterno. Pero eso ya es asunto tuyo.



¿Y QUÉ? la gente como tú sois como los moros, llegasteis a Catalunya pero Catalunya jamás os llegó a vosotros. Nunca la habéis entendido y nunca la entenderéis porque sois unos lerdos, unos analfabetos, impermeables a toda cultura ajena, bestias de carga llenas de taras mentales.


----------



## 999999999 (19 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Y QUÉ? la gente como tú sois como los moros, llegasteis a Catalunya pero Catalunya jamás os llegó a vosotros. Nunca la habéis entendido y nunca la entenderéis porque sois unos lerdos, unos analfabetos, impermeables a toda cultura ajena, bestias de carga llenas de taras mentales.



Polaco gilipollas

Anda y vete ATPC


----------



## antiglobalista (20 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Me parece que el único tonto eres tú.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.




Me parece que el tío mas tonto de aquí y de los 34 que le han dado me gusta,eres tu.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Ene 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me parece que el tío mas tonto de aquí y de los 34 que le han dado me gusta,eres tu.



Tonto, lo que se dice tonto el travelo al que llamas equivocadamente padre .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eso es mentira. No conozco a muchos catalanes que estemos pidiendo que nos traigan Menas. Más bien al contrario.
> 
> Lo que Cuck Aragonés y la “gorda infecta que sueña con ser violada por negros”Colau digan, no es en absoluto la voluntad del pueblo.
> 
> ...



Y si no es vuestra puta voluntad POR QUE LOS VOTÁIS???? TONTOS, QUE SOIS MUY TONTOS!!!
Es como si dices que no conoces a ningun cagalan que quisiera que CIU y los Pujoles les robasen 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Polaco gilipollas
> 
> Anda y vete ATPC



Mejor polaco que Ñordo com tú.

Al menos en Polonia tienen valores.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y si no es vuestra puta voluntad POR QUE LOS VOTÁIS???? TONTOS, QUE SOIS MUY TONTOS!!!
> Es como si dices que no conoces a ningun cagalan que quisiera que CIU y los Pujoles les robasen
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Quién manda en Ejjjjpañita, guapo?


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Quién manda en Ejjjjpañita, guapo?



En eJpaña manda el NWO desde hace muchos años, lo de guapo té lo perdono si no va con mariconeo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En eJpaña manda el NWO desde hace muchos años, lo de guapo té lo perdono si no va con mariconeo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Pues exactamente igual en Catalunya y con bastantes disidentes catalanes.


----------



## Falcatón (21 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Yo si la hice, Y tu?



Yo en La Legión en Melilla y vivo cerca de Francia.


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Vctrlnz (21 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Yo en La Legión en Melilla y vivo cerca de Francia.



No sé si eres el mismo troll este del rondo, con otra cuenta, empeñado en hablar de la mili.
No, el hilo no va sobre la mili


----------



## Falcatón (21 Ene 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No sé si eres el mismo troll este del rondo, con otra cuenta, empeñado en hablar de la mili.
> No, el hilo no va sobre la mili



No lo soy porque no tengo más cuentas y sé leer, gracias.

Sí viene a cuento porque después de haber vivido en Melilla tengo un concepto muy claro sobre el comportamiento de los morillos. Están siempre a la que salta para estafarte o robarte, es su cultura.


----------



## Vctrlnz (21 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> No lo soy porque no tengo más cuentas y sé leer, gracias.
> 
> Sí viene a cuento porque después de haber vivido en Melilla tengo un concepto muy claro sobre el comportamiento de los morillos. Están siempre a la que salta para estafarte o robarte, es su cultura.



Bueno, nadie que haya estado en la legión es sospechoso de ser un rojo de mierda renegando de la mili cómo era el tal rondo ese.
Conozco también Melilla....y Ceuta.
Los peores y más hijos de puta eran los moros a los que les habían dado el DNI los sociolistos.

Son chusma de lo peor peo le das el DNI y ya solo tienen derechos, ninguna obligación.
La peor raza de la tierra.


----------

